# Anyone here from the UK or US who speaks Indonesian???



## LSE-student (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear expats!

I'm a Master student in Social and Cultural Psychology at the 'London School of Economics and Political Science'. For my Master thesis I'm currently conducting a study for which I need people *from the UK and the US* who *speak Indonesian* to fill in a survey about Self-Attitudes. Not surprisingly, it's not very easy to find a lot of those people. If you're one of them, please please please help me by filling in my survey.
I would appreciate it sooooo much!:help:

I'm not allowed to post a link in this message, so please just click on my profile where I will indicate the survey link as my homepage.

Best regards and Thank you in advance,
Magdalena


----------



## LSE-student (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry, but because I'm new I'm also not allowed to customize my profile so there's actually no way for me to spread the link. I would delete this post but I can't seem to find where.


----------

